# Aplicaciones que involucran robots



## asherar (Ago 17, 2013)

Abrí este tema para ir enlazando aquéllos desarrollos sobre robots que resulten ingeniosos, de los que podamos aprender algo fuera de lo común, o que por alguna razón puedan destacarse sobre las ideas estándar como carritos, hexápodos o cuadricópteros. 

Este me pareció por un lado una idea simple, y por otro lado una aplicación bien "verde" y en apoyo a energías no convencionales. Es un robot para limpiar paneles solares. 

Fuente: Circuit Cellar 



> Construido alrededor de un microcontrolador RL78, el Robot de limpieza electrostática proporciona una solución fiable para limpieza que está totalmente alimentado por células fotovoltaicas. El robot recorre la superficie del espejo y utiliza un campo de alta tensión eléctrica AC para barrer el polvo y los escombros.








Dos Robots de limpieza electrostática ubicados en dos heliostatos.





El Robot de limpieza electrostática ubicado en su lugar. 





El prototipo de robot limpiador





Piezas y circuitería en el interior del robot limpiador





Software C++ orientado a objetos, desarrollado con el IAR Embedded Workbench y 
el kit de demostración RL78, controla el dispositivo.


----------



## asherar (Ago 19, 2013)

Robot que juega al ping pong


----------

